# Chicken Adobo (Nat'l dish of the Phillipines)



## kitchenelf (Mar 4, 2002)

*CHICKEN ADOBO*

CHICKEN ADOBO

1 chicken cut in pieces
1/2 cup white vinegar
2 TBS soy sauce
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 small bay leaf
1/4 tsp pepper
1 TBS sugar
1/2 cup water
oil for browning chicken

Brown chicken pieces in oil.  Mix all other ingredients in bowl while chicken is browning.  Once chicken is browned add liquid.  Cover and simmer for approximately 1 hour until chicken is done.  

I like to serve this with rice that I have added a few sprigs of thyme to.

(I like to do this in my pressure cooker.)


----------

